# irredescent sharks



## H20man (Oct 5, 2006)

i need a caresheet but cant find anything on them at all. if any one can send me one or a link id greatly appreciate it. im actually a frog guy mainly but basically love all aquatics but am not sure of all the care of these guys. i just got two for my mother and i just want to make sure they live for a while.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

They live for quite a long time. they also get 50"+ so unless you have a very large tank there not for you. they should eat anything you feed them and like tropical temps.

I think they shouldnt be for sale at all in fish stores, only by preorder. much to big for most home aquariums.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Irridescent sharks get big, and preditory... i'd say to get them to grow to their full extent before they expire... a 1000 gallon tank would be in order...


----------



## H20man (Oct 5, 2006)

*traded sharks for black telescopes*

i figured irredescent sharks was too much to start with plus they seem to have ick so they took them back and we got 2 black telescopes/ black moors. any info on these is appreciated. like i said im a frog guy and want these fish to live for a while.so please.....any helpful tips.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank is this?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Minimum of 20g each and they are cold water fish so no heater is necessary.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

for 2 of each you should have a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## H20man (Oct 5, 2006)

*no more sharks*

i brought those irredescents back and got the moors, i have them in a twenty for now and they will soon get my 45 that my clawed frogs are in once i get this 90 from a friend. please specify which fish you were talking about.....I.S......or......B.M.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well since you would need a HECK of a lot bigger tank that 75 for 2 IS's, im talking about the moors


----------

